# Vocaloids



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Who else likes Vocaloids? My favorite ones are the Kagamines,and my favorite song is Death Should Not Have Taken Thee!. My favorite english one is Oliver... ANN and Al dont do it for me...


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

I like them, but no particular ones.
I don't think that they should have holograms like Hatsune Miku though. Fooling kids isn't good. <_<


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

i agree, but nobody can BE her.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 23, 2014)

Love them!
But I listen to fan dubs so I guess I'm not a "true" fan =/


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

I like the English dubs by Miku-Tan a lot. There are a few regular songs I like to.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

nononono its fine!! i listened to fan dubs at first too! if you like english dubs, thats fine!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

i have one song by len kagamine and one song by hatsune miku
idk theyre nice i guess but i dont actively go looking for songs or participate in the fandom (fandom seems scary tbh)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

YESSS I LOVE THEM!
My personal favourites are VY2 and Kaito. <3
As for song producers, I like Mothy-P, Neru (Oshiire-P), and Jin (Shizen-no-teki-P) ^__^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i have one song by len kagamine and one song by hatsune miku
> idk theyre nice i guess but i dont actively go looking for songs or participate in the fandom (fandom seems scary tbh)



Basically this. I've listened to a couple of songs, but the only one I have on my phone is "Nonsense Speaker".


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

WOOP. //virtual highfive
I dont really pay attention to the producers, but my favorite might be Jesus-P, just bc he made DSNHTT. XD
Len and Gumi are my favvvoorites.!
and i LOVE gumi and miku duets. they sound so cute together.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Basically this. I've listened to a couple of songs, but the only one I have on my phone is "Nonsense Speaker".



i have melt, and i dont know what the one by len is called because i never got a source ): sad times


----------



## Beardo (Jul 23, 2014)

I like Akita and Luka! Luka Luka Night Fever is my current favorite


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 23, 2014)

I only listened to a few songs. 
My favorite song is one from a Chinese vocaloid named Luo Tianyi, formerly known as Yayin Gongyu. 
Otherwise, I'm not really a big fan of it. I don't love the robotic sounds of some.. :/


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaito has always been my favorite, though everyone else I know hates his voice.
My favorite songs are Waiting in Earth and Time Forgotten One. And possibly Old Radio as well.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't like Vocaloids but I like some covers of vocaloid songs? Like these two:






and 






Particularly the second one!


----------



## Lolitia (Jul 23, 2014)

Ah! I love every Vocaloid. I can't really choose my favorite, favorite one. My favorite song would have to be 'Hello, how are you' by Miku Hatsune and 'Tetrodotoxin Synthesizer No. 2' by Gumi! ♥


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

I love vocaloids :3 The Kagamines are so adorable, and of course Miku! Pretty much listen to all vocaloids though xP


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I love vocaloids :3 The Kagamines are so adorable, and of course Miku! Pretty much listen to all vocaloids though xP



^Basically what I think.

I usually only listen to the Japanese ones.
My favorite songs would be: Unhappy Refrain, Cat Food, and Rain*Sweet*Umbrella. (I have a bunch more I like listening to, but it would be a long list.)

I don't see anything wrong with the Vocaloid concerts, no one would believe that they're actually real.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jul 24, 2014)

I LOVE VOCALOID! I love them all, Gumi, Ren, Len, Miku, Luka, Kaito... *daydreams*
Fave song would be (currently) Viva Happy (Miku), World Is Mine (Miku), & Pomp and Circumstance (Ren, Luka, Miku). ^^


----------



## fluffycat58 (Jul 24, 2014)

My two favourite Vocaloids are Kagamine Len and VY2 Yuma.
As for non-legit vocaloids, I really like 96Neko. Especially when she sings with Len


----------



## Jawile (Jul 24, 2014)

i personally think they're annoying (O'~'O)


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 24, 2014)

AHHH YESSS ( ^ω^ )
I love them all, and i love to listen to their music while drawing. And the nico nico choruses are AMAZING.
But by far my favorite part is the KAGEROU. PROJECT.
omg i just.
I cant.
Ill fangirl too hard.
Ill pass out.
Omg.
No.
I.
Theres an anime.
I.
Icantomygodeveryoneneedstowatchitnow XD


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHH YESSS ( ^ω^ )
> I love them all, and i love to listen to their music while drawing. And the nico nico choruses are AMAZING.
> But by far my favorite part is the KAGEROU. PROJECT.
> omg i just.
> ...



^ There isn't an anime, as far as I know.

Something about how 'personalities are something to be defined by the creator'. It wouldn't be good to have an 'official personality'. There have been a few non official manga published.



fluffycat58 said:


> My two favourite Vocaloids are Kagamine Len and VY2 Yuma.
> As for non-legit vocaloids, I really like 96Neko. Especially when she sings with Len



96Neko isn't a Vocaloid. She's a 'utaite'. (Not to be confused with an Utauloid. Utauloids, in turn, should not be confused with Variations.)

Utaites are singers who post Vocaloid covers on NicoNicoDouga. The term for YouTube singers who cover Vocaloid songs is 'Youtaite'.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^ There isn't an anime, as far as I know.
> 
> Something about how 'personalities are something to be defined by the creator'. It wouldn't be good to have an 'official personality'. There have been a few non official manga published.



Kagerou Project(Or Mekaku city actors) is a anime based from vocaloid music c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHH YESSS ( ^ω^ )
> I love them all, and i love to listen to their music while drawing. And the nico nico choruses are AMAZING.
> But by far my favorite part is the KAGEROU. PROJECT.
> omg i just.
> ...



We shall be the bestestestest of otaku buddies


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Kagerou Project(Or Mekaku city actors) is a anime based from vocaloid music c:



Ah, I thought she was trying to say that there was a Vocaloid anime. I actually hadn't heard about the KagePro anime. (Everyone was too excited for Dmmd and Free! UvU)

How do you guys feel about V3? There are times where I hate it —but if used properly, it's definitely a great upgrade.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 24, 2014)

_Rotten Girl, Grotesque Romance_ is my jam. I need it on an infinite loop, tbh. 

_Bacterial Contamination_ is a good one, too.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 24, 2014)

My favorite vocaloids are Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito and Gakupo. 
Miku has nice songs like Tell your world, Rolling girl, Last Night Good night [with Kaito together], Yellow, Time Machine, Starduster, Repackage... but I REALLY love the "song stories" of Rin & Len, like Synchronicity and Story of Evil, but also Romeo & Cinderella. 
Gakupo is epic in Madness of Duke Venomania, he's hot there  Luka's best known for her amazing song Just be friends, I guess. All of them are great, but I actually can't sympathize with Vocaloid3.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

YESS OMG WHERE WAS THIS THREAD 3 WEEKS AGO O3O

Love miku, gumi, kagamine rin, and lily.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> i personally think they're annoying (O'~'O)



Yeaaah I don't really get the hype over them anymore myself actually.  I used to like them when I was 12/13 but that was like 3/4 years ago now so I guess they've sort of gotten old now? Like I never really hear much about all the vocaloids anymore. I mean I don't even like a lot of them because they sound a bit weird, but I think my favourite song was Deep Sea Girl by Miku... I actually still really like that. ;o


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 24, 2014)

I really hate Kaito and Len.

With others, it depends on the song whether I like it or not. Even my favorite Vocaloid (Luka) has songs like Secret that are just crap.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I really hate Kaito and Len.
> 
> With others, it depends on the song whether I like it or not. Even my favorite Vocaloid (Luka) has songs like Secret that are just crap.



I love Len and Rin, but Kaito's voice ; - ;
It's like nails on a chalkboard for me


----------



## Pirate (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the Kagamine twins. I have a wall scroll of them in my room. Although, I don't really listen to Vocaloid songs because I don't care for them all that much. I guess I just enjoy artwork of them.

I especially love "Sakura Miku" because pink and cherry blossoms.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I love Len and Rin, but Kaito's voice ; - ;
> It's like nails on a chalkboard for me



; a ; I actually can't handle Len/Rin's voices sometimes because they're so squeaky >^< (I hate it when they make the voices lilt.)
I don't listen to that many Kaito songs, but I think he sounds best in these. (most of them are covers tho asdfghjkl)



Spoiler


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 24, 2014)

I love vocaloids! My favorites are miku, luka, and, gumi. Miku has an amazing unique voice, but I like Lukas voice much more. It sounds more natural, while still being feminine. She sings in English and Japanese very smoothly without sounding "Engrish-y". And gumi"s voice is just adorable ^^


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 24, 2014)

I really like some of the songs, but I prefer the nico nico covers over vocaloids (seriously though.) I think my favourites when I was younger were Luka, Gakupo & Gumi. Not sure though.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 24, 2014)

heres a good one:




its based on RPG games and sung by a bunch of  vocaloids


----------



## Keitara (Jul 24, 2014)

I also have a photo wallpaper in my bedroom [around 2 doors large]. Bought it from Amazon.


That's it.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 25, 2014)

The project Mirai game will be localized for 3ds and I'm super excited.  It's name will be project Mirai remix. I'm not sure how they'll alter the original for localized versions of the game.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 25, 2014)

My sister lubs toeto


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> The project Mirai game will be localized for 3ds and I'm super excited.  It's name will be project Mirai remix. I'm not sure how they'll alter the original for localized versions of the game.



I wanted to try Project Diva and since it's only for iOS, I hijacked my dad's iPad to give it a try... until I noticed I have to pay for it. No doubt I'd probably enjoy it, but I never use the iPad that much because I can't pry it out of my dad's hands 95% of the time.


----------



## Cou (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been listening to Vocaloid a lot recently, more than I ever did. My favorite is Kaito, wow, so many people that don't like him here. He was the one that got me into Vocaloid. Tbh, I didn't like him (or vocaloid) at first either, but then I heard myself humming to his song one time and it was stuck in my head, and then I listened to him again. Then I fell in love, I really love his voice, it's quite... Scary and manly? And I wANT HIM OMG. What hooked me was Cantarella. Then I listened to his song with Hatsune, and then I started listening to Hatsune, then off to Rin/Len, and I liked them, but didn't get hooked enough until I saw Gumi on the recommendations. Hahahaha, my first song of her was the one with Gakupo (crap I can't remember the name...). And I also like IA and Luka. They're all great and their songs are catchy. I love IA's songs a lot the most though.

Anyway, I really ship Gumi and Gakupo... ha... hahaha.. they're cute and what actually got me hooked until now.
And Kaito and Hatsune, how do people not ship them omfg


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 25, 2014)

Wrong thread ^.^' I do listen to some though


----------



## Naiad (Jul 25, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> The project Mirai game will be localized for 3ds and I'm super excited.  It's name will be project Mirai remix. I'm not sure how they'll alter the original for localized versions of the game.



This made my day ;D Now I'm all pumped >3<


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 25, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> The project Mirai game will be localized for 3ds and I'm super excited.  It's name will be project Mirai remix. I'm not sure how they'll alter the original for localized versions of the game.


Since it's Project Mirai 2 they're localizing, it'll have all songs from 1 and 2.
Localization will probably just be translation of text, like how Project Diva F was localized. Nothing really special.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to LOVE Vocaloid, but that was some time ago. I normally don't listen to them much. 
My favourite was Len, because I just adored how some artists handled his voice well without it sounding too childish lol.
Users that I would definitely recommend:
- Crystal P
- AvTechNO!
- mothy
- Giga P
- Nem
- Natsu P


----------



## Meloetta (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to when I was in my weaboo phase. I was 9 or something. They're all right I guess, but I still prefer Crypton's originals over the new ones. My favorite songs are 'Astral Domination' feat. Kagamine Rin and Len and 'Meteor' featuring Hatsune Miku APPEND Soft. Really amazing songs. The music video for Bacterial Contamination is great too. My favorite voicebank is GUMI, though. The songs the fans produce under her voice don't stick out much to me though.

also damn you len


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 25, 2014)

lmao i was obssesed with vocaloid during middle school. i never had an emo phase but a weeaboo phase................ but yeah i do enjoy it once in a while. my favorite has been and still is hatsune miku. and the project mirai mix will have "more content than the japanese version". thank you based sega.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2014)

SO LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT THE NIGHT VOLDEMORT(FORMERLY CENT) AND I JUST HAD.


I used to be into the Vocaloid stuff years back when I was really into making music. Today has been the first time I've listened to anything in years but it's nice to see that it's still going pretty strong. I used to own FL Studio and made music in that a lot and I also owned the Miku, Kaito, and some other vocaloid programs. My current favorite one is Gumi(hence my mention of FL Studio).


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 28, 2014)

Ohh yes, I looooooove Vocaloid!! I have, like, and 8-hour playlist on my computer and a 2 hour one on my phone lol I would have to say my favorite male/female Japanese ones are Yuzuki Yukari and VY2; English are Big Al/Oliver and Avanna  I have a soft spot for Len, Galaco, and SeeU too. And Sonika, because she's really good when used correctly~

My favorite producers are probably
Giga-P
mothy (Akuno-P)
Hitoshizuku-P (and Hitoshizuku x Yama)
Jin (Shizen no Teki-P [his tuning gets on my nerves though])
CheezItsAreYummy/Circus-P/VocaCircus/Matt9Five <-- I swear he has a million different names.... I really like the covers he does of other songs hahaha

And speaking of Utaites (I think I spelled this wrong), has anybody heard of JubyPhonic? She does English covers of Vocaloid songs and they're pretty much the only English covers I listen to. She's done pretty much the entirety of KagePro, as I see that people here like that. 

I do too  I do have to thank mothy's Evillious Chronicles, it was the thing that got me into Vocaloid


----------



## Mango (Jul 28, 2014)

//doesnt check thread for a few days
//503 views and 48 comments XD

Okay, YES I LOVE JUBY P SHE GOT ME INTO VOCALOIDS

Engloids make me throw up in my mouth and do a 2girls1cup with myself. seriously. They sound H O R R I B L E.!

i LOVE gakupo and gumi, and i know a LOT of vocaloids. my 5 favorites are:

1.GUMI
2. Gakupo
3. Len
4. Lily
5. Oliver (hes the only one i tolerate, sweet ANN and AL make me just... rufhd. i know there are more, im still investigating" them.)


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to be obsessed with the characters and everything, but nowadays I really only like Vocaloid for the music and concept of a singing synthesis program. I still have a Miku shirt, a Miku sticker, a Miku lanyard, a Miku charm, and a chibi Miku plush. My favorite commercial Vocaloids are Gumi, SeeU, IA, Yan He, and MEIKO V3. I hate KAITO's voice.

However, I prefer to use free software alternatives myself. CeVIO CreativeStudio Free has Satou Sasara, who you can make sing and talk and she's really easy to use. The only downside is that pitchbends are automatic and you can't manually edit them without causing voice distortion, but that's hardly a problem. Go to cevio.jp to find out more, and there an official YouTube tutorial on how to use it. There's also Sinsy, another free singing synthesis software. Go to www.sinsy.jp to find out more. There are voice samples to listen to. And of course, there's also the freeware UTAU. I've been using it for years and I have my own UTAU voicebank. Go to http://utau2008.xrea.jp. 

I _highly_ suggest trying these before you shell out hundreds of dollars for a Vocaloid.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh it's okay I guess. I like the games and the Sin series, but not a big fan of Miku who gets the most songs. Her voice really grates on me. For sure, Kaito and Meiko are my favorites Vocaloids though.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 29, 2014)

Mango said:


> Engloids make me throw up in my mouth and do a 2girls1cup with myself. seriously. They sound H O R R I B L E.!


May I ask why you think they're horrible? I personally have no problem with them. 

And since you like Oliver, there's actually a song that I liked, the song's name was eTeRNiTy, I think. Go check it out if you want ^.^ It's a bit different than other Oliver songs but hey, sometimes that's cool 



Zeiro said:


> I used to be obsessed with the characters and everything, but nowadays I really only like Vocaloid for the music and concept of a singing synthesis program.


Hm I've heard of Cevio (I like Sasaras voice a lot) and utau, but I've never heard of sinsy before. I guess I'll have to check it out. The only problem with me is I have a Mac, and as far as I know, a lot of these programs only work with a PC.
I am glad to see that there's someone else that likes it more for the music and the actual program. I thought I was the only one haha. Like whenever I have to explain it to people I'm always like its a computer program where you can make a voice sing... And stuff. I really appreciate all the effort producers put into songs too  

Even so, I will admit that I draw SeeU, Galaco, and Len a lot. For personal reasons. And I do have a bit of merch lol


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 29, 2014)

lol vocaloids

I used to adore them and they got me into anime but now I jsut think theyre ok I guess

I would say I dislike miku but it jsut depends on the composer, nashimoto and kikuo make some good **** with her voice hell yea

gumi is my favorite tho


----------



## samsquared (Jul 29, 2014)

Gumi Megpoid for president.
Kasane Teto (who's an UTAU) is good. Megurine Luka is good. I like Iroha's voice but that design..
VY2 (Yuuma) is my favourite male Vocaloid.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Vocaloids! My favorite is actually Kaai Yuki. She has the sweetest voice. <3


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> May I ask why you think they're horrible? I personally have no problem with them.
> 
> And since you like Oliver, there's actually a song that I liked, the song's name was eTeRNiTy, I think. Go check it out if you want ^.^ It's a bit different than other Oliver songs but hey, sometimes that's cool


They sound WAY too robotic for me.
But then again, Im sure they sound nice to japanese people.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like Childish War by the Kagamines...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

The thought of this makes me cringe...


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Mango said:


> Who else likes Vocaloids? My favorite ones are the Kagamines,and my favorite song is Death Should Not Have Taken Thee!. My favorite english one is Oliver... ANN and Al dont do it for me...



Since you mentioned Oliver, have you seen Bee and Puppy Cat?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm reviving this thread XD even though it didn't die at the first place? 

I love Vocaloid but I also like Nico Nico Douga ; w ; and like other ones as well ~  

and this guys ; w ; Even though they're not really from the group of Vocaloid 





And my favourite Vocloid character is Gumi ; w ; okay that's all 
- waddles away -


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

i used like vocaloid a lot not so much anymore


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

vipTenchou is male
96Neko is female


----------



## madokas (Aug 6, 2014)

I love vocaloid so much omg I love rin kagamine


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish I could figure out how to make my own vocaloid songs with the program. It seems pretty difficult ;.;


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I don't like Vocaloids but I like some covers of vocaloid songs? Like these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I JUST HAD AN EARGASM OMFGG AUGH THE SECOND ONE IS AUGGH SO GOOOOOD


----------



## mayordan (Aug 7, 2014)

LOOK AT HER


ISNT SHE BEAUTIFUL ???/
her name is rana ~~ 
https://twitter.com/rana_0909
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Rana​


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2014)

mayordan said:


> LOOK AT HER
> View attachment 60719
> ISNT SHE BEAUTIFUL ???/
> her name is rana ~~
> ...



SHES SO KAWAII OMG

WHAT SONGS DOOSHE SING


asnd holy crap 800 somethin views


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

I really like Gumi and Ia. I'm also really into utaites too.


----------



## Mango (Oct 24, 2014)

is it illegial to bump this


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 24, 2014)

I've really started liking them since I got Project Diva F on my PS Vita! Haven't listened to very many songs but I think I'll eventually get around to it! ^-^


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Honestly, they creep me out a little bit. I wouldn't mind them if so many people didn't try to treat them as though they were real people. It's also kind of sad in a way that music is headed in the completely synthesized/computerized direction. I'd much rather hear real people sing/real people play instruments, to be honest.

Nothing against people who like them, though. Some of the music is okay. It's just the concept that rubs me a bit the wrong way, so I can't really get into them.


----------



## oranje (Oct 24, 2014)

I think vocaloids are okay, but to be honest I'm not a huge fan of the way they sing, especially in English. It sounds very choppy to me and not very smooth. :/  I used to like them when I was younger but not so much anymore.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Vocaloids are very interesting. I like Gumi, Megurine Luka, and Hatsune Miku. The songs are nice to listen to.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 25, 2014)

My favorite vocaloids are Gumi, Miku, and Luka : D


Just in case people are trying to get into Vocaloid, but haven't found the right music

I think it really depends on the composer, quality, and genre for many people. Vocaloid music covers a VERY wide range of genres, voices, and instrument types in the background which is why it's hard for a lot of people to find like-able vocaloid music. There are also human covers of vocaloid songs (Japanese= Utaite, English on youtube= Youtaite), I know a lot of people who only prefer such. .


----------



## sdhsl_fangirl (Oct 26, 2014)

OKAY GUYS JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP WITH YOU

 Kagamine Len is perfect and is mine so yeah srry to break the news <3

Miku and Rin are pretty cool too, and so is Luka and Kaito.

SRRY I LIKE SO MANY VOCALOIDS THEYRE ALL JUST SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 26, 2014)

I love vocaloids omg gumi is my fav <333


----------



## Mango (Oct 27, 2014)

o yea btw ive claimed ia rocks as mine


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

i adore Hatsune Miku! gumi is pretty nice, too. :3


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't really like Vocaloids much. I don't have anything against them, though. I used to listen to them, and I just don't anymore.

But I've been going through my iTunes and I found my favourite song again. Imitation Black with Gakupo, Kaito, and Len...it's my favourite Vocaloid song, and one of my favourite songs overall.

(Also, when I was in Japan last summer, I had blue hair...on Mt. Fuji, one of the people working there came up to me like "Hatsune Miku?" and I was like "...No..." but it was really funny)


----------



## KamieKat (Oct 28, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about Vocaloids. The designs are cute and my favorite character design is Luka's. I appreciate all the work that goes into Vocaloids by the fans, musicians, and technical team in creating everything. I just can't quite understand how people can treat them as real. I have heard many, many people claim that "Miku is real to me" and that she is "more real than any other pop singer." The fans are really intense about Miku and the other Vocaloids. I recently went to the Miku Expo and concert that was in LA. My aunt took me along with her as she had an extra ticket. I had heard of Vocaloids a couple years prior, but I had no clue about how intense the following was and how big Miku got until I went to the event in LA. People were practically crying with joy and I waited in line almost all day with my aunt just to buy a couple things from the store. Looking at all the money we spent I honestly would rather have gone to a music festival like Coachella or EDC or just about anything else with big names headlining. Anyway, it's an interesting concept and I'm glad it brings happiness to so many people.


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

Just bought a Hatsune Miku costume

squee


----------



## Mango (Oct 28, 2014)

RainyCat said:


> Just bought a Hatsune Miku costume
> 
> squee



awesome qwq

almost been a year since i got into vocaloids tbh


----------



## Cou (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG my 11 y/o little sister is getting into vocaloid and i swear i did nothing

now she wants to be luka lmao

and she's getting my 7 y/o little sister into it too and she wants to be miku wo w wo


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2014)

I only listen to the Japanese vocaloids.

I like Rin the best but I also really like GUMI as well. My favourite song is Luvoratory. It's so catchy!~


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

i dont particularly like them BUT MY OLDER BROTHER DOES.
he ships miku/luka (whatever its called) and has project diva f (complete with cover for his ps3), has preordered project diva f 2nd, and has a skin/background for his vita. oh and a miku doll thing. yyyeah.


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2014)

I like the actual Vocaloid software. It's pretty good stuff and I find it pretty useful as a musician since it's hard to find even half decent vocalists in my area (and I'm not a great singer). It also gives me the freedom to choose between different voices, languages and whether or not I want a male or female singer. In short, it gives me complete creative control over my own songs.



The thing that Vocaloid has become in multimeda though? I'm not really fond of it. 
Vocaloid seems to have become more popular for merchandise and Hatsune Miku rather than the software it originally was. I know a lot of people don't actually know that it's even supposed to BE voice synthesizing software and just see it as a bunch of well designed characters. I can sort of deal with that though, since I do enjoy the merch, but it's always bugged me as one of those things of "why are people buying merch for software they've never actually used?", though I guess that's down to the design of the characters (well, Hatsune Miku)

The thing that annoys me the most though is that if somebody uses Vocaloid in their music, the song then gets called "a Hatsune Miku song" (or whatever Vocaloid was used). This just really annoys me since it's largely taking credit away from the original writer of the song and giving it to a character that doesn't even exist.
People should give acknowledgement that they've used vocaloid in their songs, but they should also get full credit under whatever artist name they desire, rather than a hologram getting all the fame for it. (though they can give credit to a cartoon if they desire, I guess)


----------



## N64dude (Nov 3, 2014)

I love the Hatsune Miku songs listen to one every morning before school :3


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 26, 2015)

*Vocaloid.*

Favorite song or Vocaloid?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

I absolutely love new millennium <3 <3


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2015)

I love Rin Kagamine the best but I also like GUMI. 

My favourite songs are Suki Kirai, Luvoratory, Drop Pop Candy and Electric Angel. ^^


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 26, 2015)

I like the song
Luka" Answer" basically the next song consisting to hee song: just be friends"
The entire, Daughter of evil and kokoro series"
The Utopia series is also nice!
While I'm not hundred percent sure if these are vocaloid original songs, i like the singer Akiakane verison of " Flash back, Lost story"
Gumi" My crush was a monster boy"
Alurring/Black Secret by rin kagamine
gumi" heartbreak headlines"


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2015)

Eh, I'm mixed with Vocaloid. 

I'm not fond of the way music using Vocaloid is often credited to that Vocaloid more than the actual artist that composed it, (I mean do people really think 'Miku' wrote those songs?). This sort of puts me off Vocaloid a lot. 

Though for a good song using it (imo, obviously):











I use it as an actual piece of software though, it's pretty darn handy if I want something doing that I either can't do myself or would be too much effort to get somebody else to do, which almost always translates to "I want female vocals here but can't be bothered finding a real female".

Sonika or Luka are the two I tend to use the most, with Luka probably being used slightly more. I just like their 'voices' and their range, as well as them being very few of the 'English speaking' Vocaloid. 

Visually, I would go with Luka or Miku. They're just have a 'unique' and memorable design, though I dislike Miku otherwise. Her general 'vocal range' is a joke compared to most of the others and I the sound of her voice is only useful for a few styles of music.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 26, 2015)

I dislike vocaloid voices now, when I was younger I liked it but now I rather just listen to nico users, ohgod some of them are dreamy +_+
there are some songs I don't mind but I prefer human singers over them
Akikane,Clear, Ask, Wotamin, Valshe
Clear and ask on god there voices cause me to melt >//<
Zebra is a nice rapper :3


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

ia, because i love her music, and gumi, because her voice sounds most realistic.

i love:
- drop pop candy
- cloud rider

anyone wanna rec me some new music? 

btw guys if ur miku fans listen to all her songs by kikuo his lyrics are dark but hes a great composer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> I dislike vocaloid voices now, when I was younger I liked it but now I rather just listen to nico users, ohgod some of them are dreamy +_+
> there are some songs I don't mind but I prefer human singers over them
> Akikane,Clear, Ask, Wotamin, Valshe
> Clear and ask on god there voices cause me to melt >//<
> Zebra is a nice rapper :3




yeah same i kind of completely outgrew anime and vocaloid (once u get to high school thats a past u must cover up or prepare to commit social suicide) but i like to dabble in the sentiment now and then...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> I like the song
> Luka" Answer" basically the next song consisting to hee song: just be friends"
> The entire, Daughter of evil and kokoro series"
> The Utopia series is also nice!
> ...



heartbreak headlines is so good! 

have u heard hocus pocus by gumi and miku?


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't like vocaloid at all. I think it sounds terrible. I liked one song from Luka back in the day, Corruption Garden, but I can't stand it now. The voices are so off-putting and just sound bad.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Visually, I would go with Luka or Miku. They're just have a 'unique' and memorable design, though I dislike Miku otherwise. Her general 'vocal range' is a joke compared to most of the others and I the sound of her voice is only useful for a few styles of music.



Miku's voice is pretty horrid. 

The only two songs I can stand her voice in are Tho and Fox's Wedding. The rest are bleh.

It's true that Vocaloids are hit or miss. Sometimes they sound nice, other times they sound really robotic. xD


----------



## CR33P (Jan 26, 2015)

i don't really like vocaloids, especially for some songs they have all of the... ugh i can't describe it
they cut off their words shorter from when they're supposed to


----------



## babybabybaby (Jan 26, 2015)

im not really vocaloid fan, but i really like the songs echo by gumi & im sorry im sorry by miku ^.^


----------



## Tao (Jan 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Miku's voice is pretty horrid.
> 
> The only two songs I can stand her voice in are Tho and Fox's Wedding. The rest are bleh.
> 
> It's true that Vocaloids are hit or miss. Sometimes they sound nice, other times they sound really robotic. xD




I really don't know why they gave their main mascot (Miku) such a horrible voice and limited range. You would think they would give their mascot the best treatment by far :/



A lot of the time it depends on the person who is 'producing' the vocaloid. Put enough time and effort into it and you can make them sound pretty organic. Though the general 'robotic' sound of them makes them sound great with any EDM type music by default :3


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?205859-Vocaloids&highlight=vocaloids


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

shameless bump to proove my thread is the dominate one


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

There is literally another thread about the same exact thing..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Why on earth are there two threads about the same exact thing? Huh?


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

i made mine in july luka is a COPY CAT


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, that was pretty uneducated of it to do that, wasn't it. When I, myself, would want to make a thread, I would always check and see if it already there before creating the thread. Not doing that is just irresponsible.


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Well, that was pretty uneducated of it to do that, wasn't it. When I, myself, would want to make a thread, I would always check and see if it already there before creating the thread. Not doing that is just irresponsible.



amen


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh! 

I just heard IA and I'm starting to like her voice O_O


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

well.. hatsune miku I guess..? I mean I've only listened to her, and the kagamine twins hahah

I love Kikuo's album though


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 29, 2015)

im genuinely curious

what is a vocaloid


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Waluigi said:


> im genuinely curious
> 
> what is a vocaloid



Japanese voicebanks people use to make unique songs. 
They've grown into their own little culture of art and music though. 

Personally, I love me some Vocaloid. Don't really have a favorite one though, really depends on the song. I guess I'd pick Namine Ritsu if UTAU's count.

( Btw, love OPs fabulous Nitori profile pic. <3 )


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jan 29, 2015)

gumi is my fave i guess??? i like didnt listen to them for months until like last week on plug i played them


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

I do find their dancing videos awkward. Like they way they're animated and move around. I don't know why but it looks kinda strange to me. ^^;


----------



## Mango (Mar 12, 2015)

kinda obsessed with Echo and Streaming Heart


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been obsessed with Summer Idol for some reason. ^^;


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I do find their dancing videos awkward. Like they way they're animated and move around. I don't know why but it looks kinda strange to me. ^^;



do you mean MMD or their live concerts? .o.






i love watching the concerts tbh


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 13, 2015)

_someone just keeps on bumping this_

i used to love vocaloid, so many memories lol. my friend made a whole fanfic, and she also made her own vocaloid .-.


----------



## Mango (Mar 13, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> _someone just keeps on bumping this_
> 
> i used to love vocaloid, so many memories lol. my friend made a whole fanfic, and she also made her own vocaloid .-.



heh no bumpin whatr u talking about my thread isnt the alpha thread


how would you write fanfiction about vocaloids what


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 13, 2015)

Mango said:


> heh no bumpin whatr u talking about my thread isnt the alpha thread
> 
> 
> how would you write fanfiction about vocaloids what



'scuze u yes it is its the ultim8 alpha thread

this

but her fanfic was about uh... Len time-traveling and getting lost in time, stuff like tht lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> 'scuze u yes it is its the ultim8 alpha thread
> 
> this
> 
> but her fanfic was about uh... Len time-traveling and getting lost in time, stuff like tht lol.



Not shipping? lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Not shipping? lol



u-uhm.. if you dont think Rin and Len are sibs then i guess its appropriate LOL. Len finds Rin during his time-travel to the past and falls in love. But the more he falls in love, the more he ceases to exist (paradox in time) so yeah XD


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> u-uhm.. if you dont think Rin and Len are sibs then i guess its appropriate LOL. Len finds Rin during his time-travel to the past and falls in love. But the more he falls in love, the more he ceases to exist (paradox in time) so yeah XD



Ah. I can see an actual Vocaloid song about that being made. xD


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Ah. I can see an actual Vocaloid song about that being made. xD



maybe we should make one

ahah trueee, but sadly i ddnt get to finish her fanfic because she moved away u n u 
it was rlly interesting!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 13, 2015)

I like Luka, Gumi and Rin... but not too many songs. I'm pretty picky...

THIS SONG though... fave.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 13, 2015)

Gumi has been a fav since forever, but I like miki :3


----------



## Mango (Mar 14, 2015)

my favorite is gakupo honestly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> Engloids make me throw up in my mouth and do a 2girls1cup with myself. seriously. They sound H O R R I B L E.!



what the hell was this


----------



## tae (Mar 14, 2015)

Gumi is my fave!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2015)

taesaek said:


> Gumi is my fave!



AGREED GUMI IS LIFE <3 
Although I love the utaites like Hanatan,Amatsuki,Etc. Utaites are my favourite


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 14, 2015)

Miku, Gumi, Rin, Len, and Luka


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

I love Hatsune Miku by Pizza Hut


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

my time has come
hopefully it's obvious which vocaloid is my favorite LOL


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> my time has come
> hopefully it's obvious which vocaloid is my favorite LOL



i have no idea. is it miku? is it miki? is it luka? i have no idea
i know its oliver


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Whats a vocaloid


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

I really love "Feather Across The Season" from the Kagamine duo


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 17, 2015)

My favorite vocaloid is Ia, my favorite song is Just Be Friends with Megurine Luka.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

If I had to pick an original Vocaloid song, I can only narrow my favorite to two close ones.  Crybaby Boyfriend and Echo.
I just really love Oliver's cute little voice and how cute he is and ahhhh....he is my son and I must protect him at all costs.


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

Personally , I can't stand vocaloid.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for answering guys


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Thanks for answering guys



Oh, uhm, I'm sorry!
They're singing programs.  You put words in the program and it'll sing them.  You can also put already made songs into the program and it'll sing them as well.

They're not for everyone though!  I hope I was a little helpful...


----------



## Mango (Jun 18, 2015)

^ basically that

my favorite song is undead enemy or streaming heart omg i love rins songs (but not really her voice?)


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Mango said:


> ^ basically that
> 
> my favorite song is undead enemy or streaming heart omg i love rins songs (but not really her voice?)



Do you usually just listen to them with other ones singing them?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Mango said:


> Who else likes Vocaloids? My favorite ones are the Kagamines,and my favorite song is Death Should Not Have Taken Thee!. My favorite english one is Oliver... ANN and Al dont do it for me...



Eww.  Vocaloids to me sounds like someone scratching their long nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Riley said:


> Eww.  Vocaloids to me sounds like someone scratching their long nails on a chalkboard.



To each their own ~


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

i love luka megurine, miku, kaito and the kagamines. kaito was a crush for me a few years back for some reason lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been obsessed with the song "Butterfly on Your Right Shoulder" (Len singing) for a long while now. I still think it's pretty great.
I still think Rin is super cute. I love her hair and headband.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 18, 2015)

Gumi Luka and Miku-Chan


----------



## Mioki (Jun 19, 2015)

I feel like I shouldn't be in this thread, but I'll voice my opinion anyway. I have a love-hate thing with Vocaloids. I hate the way they usually sound. I also don't give a crap about Miku. But I absolutely love all the animated videos.

My favorite Vocaloid song is Just Be Friends by Luka. And even though Gumi isn't exactly a Vocaloid, I like her the most out of all those singers. Her cover of Candy Candy is amazing.

[Edit] She's also the reason my town tune is always Candy Candy. vuv


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Mioki said:


> I feel like I shouldn't be in this thread, but I'll voice my opinion anyway. I have a love-hate thing with Vocaloids. I hate the way they usually sound. I also don't give a crap about Miku. But I absolutely love all the animated videos.
> 
> My favorite Vocaloid song is Just Be Friends by Luka. And even though Gumi isn't exactly a Vocaloid, I like her the most out of all those singers. Her cover of Candy Candy is amazing.
> 
> [Edit] She's also the reason my town tune is always Candy Candy. vuv



Honestly, Miku is my least favorite of them.  
Just Be Friends is a really good song. Have you heard the nico nico choruses of it? They're really powerful and pretty @u@


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

I really enjoy vocaloids, my faves are Luka,meiko,Gumi and Gackpo

also for songs, "Beautiful world" (mainly because it was the first vocaloid song I heard)
"upside down reverse rainbow"
"red swamp Bottom"
"paper Plane"
"I like you,I love you"
"toeto"
"dancing samurai" 
and "Love is War


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I really enjoy vocaloids, my faves are Luka,meiko,Gumi and Gackpo
> 
> also for songs, "Beautiful world" (mainly because it was the first vocaloid song I heard)
> "upside down reverse rainbow"
> ...



O:
The first one I heard and liked was Alice Human Sacrifice.  I've only heard three of those songs...Time to look up more @u@


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

love how the lyrics of some vocaloid songs are disturbing lmao


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

tokkio said:


> love how the lyrics of some vocaloid songs are disturbing lmao


Those are the best ones :^)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Those are the best ones :^)



hahah truuuuu


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 19, 2015)

tokkio said:


> hahah truuuuu



I do love some Vocaloid Horror!!!!!
What are your favourite composers????
Mine are probably Kikuo, Machigerita-P, wowaka and Hachi


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Youngjae said:


> I do love some Vocaloid Horror!!!!!
> What are your favourite composers????
> Mine are probably Kikuo, Machigerita-P, wowaka and Hachi



Honestly, the only composers I know are Machigerita-p, Circus-p, and Crusher-p lmao...I don't usually pay attention enough @u@.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

eheh same honestly I don't really pay much attention to the composers whoopsies 

but I _do_ know Kikuo! (the only composer I know lol) Kikuo's work are my favorites heehee especially "You Are a Worthless Child" and "Love Me Love Me Love Me"


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Since disturbing songs were mentioned, I decided to try to make a certain little blue rabbit!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 2, 2015)

bumping this thread because weLL............. idk... i wan t t o

I listen to a lot of vocaloid and have done since like 2011 lol ew. my favourite vocaloids are len, piko, oliver, v flower, Luka and IA. Gumi has so many great songs so maybe her too?? idk. I think Gumi or Luka are the best english ones.
imo gakupo and kaito are mostly only good for memes. they're realyl bad, especially kaito (idk if i've just seen so many people use his voice in a really bad way or if he truly sucks but I really do my best to avoid kaito. ew)

I have tons of favourite songs so I'm not gonna name all of them lol. basically all powapowaP songs and all kagepro songs. ye. I have a looot of favs and keep forgetting the names of many of them......... ugh...... ;;;;

fav song makers are probably Hachi (yonezu kenshi), Jin and powapowa-P/siinamota (rip ): ). kikuo is p good too. (is it apparent that i don't know the names of a lot of producers lol ;

also this makes me embarrassed to say but YOHIOloid can be p good sometimes... i mean.. .his english is good... let's just forget that he's based on yohio......... yeaH:.....


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

I hate how vocaloids are automatically associated with weeaboos. I mean, a lot of weeaboos love vocaloids but there are the fans that are not weeaboos that like them. Whenever I mention vocaloids, I automatically get a "hah, weeb!" type of comment. 

#VocaloidFanProblems


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 2, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I hate how vocaloids are automatically associated with weeaboos. I mean, a lot of weeaboos love vocaloids but there are the fans that are not weeaboos that like them. Whenever I mention vocaloids, I automatically get a "hah, weeb!" type of comment.
> 
> #VocaloidFanProblems



same
weeaboos are annoying and rude af and i don't want to be associated with them ):<

like. so many of them are like "LEN IS HAWT DESU XD" and i'm cringing to death


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello, I copied and pasted the content I deviously wrote from another site, but let me tell you the story of why Haku Yowane is my security blanket(?) and my muse

I'm being serious when I say Haku is very very important to me. She was by my side the times I've been through depression. Haku constantly thinks she is a failure as well, which is why I consider she also has depression. I currently have written 50,000+ words of a fantasy story about her where she's the hero and slowly learns to believe in herself. It's my way of seeking comfort. Haku Yowane is my all-time favorite for a personal reason. When I write about her, it's like I go through the journey with her and well... I really can't think of myself without her, as sad as it sounds.

She's more than just a fanmade drunk Miku-ripoff animu girl. She's my best friend.

I would post something more emotional but I'm running out of time, I have to go somewhere...


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 2, 2015)

No. Still better than Nightcore


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> No. Still better than Nightcore



No offence to anyone who likes it but good god, nightcore is horrendous to listen to.


----------



## FallenStars (Oct 3, 2015)

COOL COOL COOL. I like them a lot, the love hatsune mike vocaloid concert.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 7, 2022)

I love vocaloid! I listen to soo many of the songs! I love the crypton vocaloids but also the other ones. I do not really know much about them but I like the Project Sekai ones too. Project Diva, Mirai and Sekai are all so cool! Just the technology to create those voicebanks, concerts and more its just.... so much effort! I love it!! My favorite is Kaito but Luka is also really good! I listened to one song when I was like 8 and never knew what it was but I have been humming to it for years until oneday I realized.... RIN AND LEN???? THEY SANG THAT SONG?? Then I was like.... WAIT A HOT SECOND RIN AND LEN ARE VOCALOIDS and I found that video and it was crazy. That was at my start of the obsession! I love all of it today! My favorite thing by far has been Project Sekai because of all the brand new characters and songs that have come out of it. Shizuku has the same birthday as meeee!


----------

